# prototype growbox



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

I finally decided to get on growing  This is going to be a long multi-step process to make sure i do this right -

Step #1 - prototype growbox - I made a cardboard version of the growbox i will be making to make sure everything works. it is 1.5' wide and 3' tall. I am only planning on growing 1 plant at a time as of now (i know the risk of males) and want to do a CFL grow. I plan on having 3 27w 2700k bulbs on top and 2 of them on either side. Also i will have 3 computer fans, 1 blowing out and 2 in. 

I dont know much about soil but from what i have read - all organic soil, and worm casings are good too add, what else is good?

When the lights and fans come in (after i get the ok from yall to order) I will post pics and start a journal. 

None of this would have been possible if it wernt for the amazing people at MP that have been so nice and knowledgeable :yay:


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

alot of ppl add perlite, vermiculite it just depends on what type of soil you buy. you can find good organic soils at any local nursery that really don't need anything added in my opinion beside perlite  now as bad as i hate to say this if you have a hydrostore near you it's worth the money to buy a soil like Fox Farm ocean forest or Happy Frog. the cost will vary from place to place but i think the average is around $20 a bag and its a good size bag. just remember when picking out a soil that drainage is very important. you don't want the soil to stay wet for days at a time or to compact like a rock when you water. jmo hope this helps


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you slowmo - i will look for a hydrostore near me, idk if i have one haha.and i will probably add some perlite - cant hurt right? 

do the bags of soil have any info on them about how good the soil is at draining at all? or do i just buy a good soil and wing it?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 20, 2011)

pretty much just buy soil and work with it till its to your liking. you can use the search at the top of the screen to find tons of info on mixing soil and alot of different brands.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't see you being able to put CFLs on the sides--a box 18 x 18 is simply not going to have enough room for anything but plant IMO.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

ehhh ya, you may be right.  i was just trying to get more than 3 lights on the plant. maybe i could use them while the plant is small, until the branches get too close?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

I have already decided to make some changes when i make my final grow box. It will be 2.5' wide and 4.5' tall. Also all 5 lights will be on the top in a dice pattern and the 4 corner lights will be slightly angled inward toward the plant. 

I read you shouldnt put lights below the leaves - it promotes stretching?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 20, 2011)

With the larger box, comes the need for more/better lighting.  You really NEED 3000 lumens per sq ft for vegging and 5000 lumens per sq ft for flowering.   Your 27W CFLs put out about 1600 lumens.  So doing the math--you have 6.25 sq ft.  You need 18750 lumens or 12 bulbs for vegging and 31250 lumens or 20 bulbs (consuming 540 watts) for flowering.  Yolu will also need to provide some good ventilation as this many CFLs WILL get very warm.  If you go with a 2.5 ft sq box, IMO you would be far better off with a 400W HPS which emits around 50,000 lumens.

The truth about CFLs is that, lumen for lumen, they generally cost more to purchase initially (bulbs, sockets, reflectors, cords, etc), cost more to operate every single month, put out more heat, and produce less bud than a HPS.

You are correct about not putting light under the leaves.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you Goddess - I guess I really should invest in a HPS :goodposting: I cant afford one until I make my final box so I will have to use the 5 cfls with my smaller prototype box for my first trial grow.


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

I think you should plan on three "big" ticket items. An inline can fan. A good HID ballast/bulb/cord set, and a cool tube or vented hood for the light. I view on ebay all the time complete light/air cooled hood kits. Then there are the other things that go with all that but you will have already gotten the big ticket items. 

If you are still serious about CFL's then the man to look up and talk to is The Chef right here on this forum. He does quite a bit with not very much. All CFL and organic. Which ever you choose I hope I get to see you do it. Good luck and let us know please.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 21, 2011)

Texas - I was originally going to use CFLs to save energy and heat but its starting to seem a HID is still better. 

I am really cautious about buying anything grow related online or with a credit card - the GOLDEN RULE I learned about growing is NEVER HAVE A PAPER TRAIL - only pay CASH so there is no record of you buying lights and such. 

I rarely hear people talk about this on MP - is it something i shouldnt be worried about?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Texas - I was originally going to use CFLs to save energy and heat but its starting to seem a HID is still better.
> 
> I am really cautious about buying anything grow related online or with a credit card - the GOLDEN RULE I learned about growing is NEVER HAVE A PAPER TRAIL - only pay CASH so there is no record of you buying lights and such.
> 
> I rarely hear people talk about this on MP - is it something i shouldnt be worried about?


I too think HID would be the better way to go but I would be negligent if I didnt mention that there are some folks here who do quite well with CFL. 

Buying your goods. I think it would be better to buy with cash when possible. I also think that if it is in your nature to be cautious then you may consider not using your personal vehicle to go to hydro stores/grow stores. I think most everything could be purchased in an environment that didnt point to your growing grass. Another option is to go to some of those check cashing chain stores and purchase a prepaid cc card to make your purchases with. You can even put a business name on them like "MosesPMG Poinsetta Nursery" or something like that on it. There are all kinds of options out there if you just put a little cautious thought into it. Good luck


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 21, 2011)

"MosesPMG Poinsetta Nursery" :rofl: I promise you I will use that. I had forgot about the new prepaid CCs and I think I will try that, saves me driving around. 

Thanks Texas :goodposting:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Texas - I was originally going to use CFLs to save energy and heat but its starting to seem a HID is still better.
> 
> I am really cautious about buying anything grow related online or with a credit card - the GOLDEN RULE I learned about growing is NEVER HAVE A PAPER TRAIL - only pay CASH so there is no record of you buying lights and such.
> 
> I rarely hear people talk about this on MP - is it something i shouldnt be worried about?



Actually, the #1 rule in growing is to tell no one.  Using a cc and buying things on line will not get you busted.  I have grown since before you were born and have ordered things on line with a cc for about 12-15 years with no problems.

While, like TM said, CFLs will grow decent bud, I think it is important to let new growers know that CFLs are not cheaper and not cooler than HPS lighting as this is a common misconception.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree with THG when it comes to using credit cards online unless your making purchases for thousands of dollars worth of equipment at a time. Large purchases with a CC almost always raises a red flag if your not a custom to doing so. 

Paranoia will destroy ya.

Just be safe.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 21, 2011)

hey how do you know how old I am?? haha just kidding - and you are totally right, not telling anyone is realllly important. 

Im just glad yall are here to help before I get in over my head  Thank yall sooooo much!

with that being said - I THINK I am ready to begin my trial grow 
   I will be using my 1.5' wide x 3' tall cardboard prototype grow box for this first grow. I am going to home depot today and getting 1 68w (300W) Soft White Household CFL Bulb, and hopefully at least 1 27w cfl. 

the 68w cfl is at 2700k and outputs 4200 lumens

I have 1 comp fan right now but am going to get 2 more before next week.

I have a bag of miracle grow soil with nitrogen in it - could I use this or should I get something else?


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 21, 2011)

EDIT: i AM getting 4 27w cfls to go with the 1 68w cfl


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

I would not use soil with ANY nutrients in it.  Prenuted soil can be too hot for seedlings and actually kill them.  You are probably going to want to add some amendments to the soil.

Be careful of using a cardboard box.


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 21, 2011)

ok I will try and find some plain soil and a few good nutes

what about the cardboard - not sturdy enough?


----------



## TexasMonster (Jan 21, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> ok I will try and find some plain soil and a few good nutes
> 
> what about the cardboard - not sturdy enough?


fire hazard


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 22, 2011)

ahh true. hopefully with the cfl it wont get too hot


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 22, 2011)

started a GJ :yay: go check it out


----------



## AZshwagg (Jan 23, 2011)

i was told my GB was too small and its 5ft tall....all i cud add is if you only 3' feet of vertical growing space LST them like a mutha and prob top it...


----------



## MosesPMG (Jan 23, 2011)

ya i was going to do some more research on LST and was going to top atleast once :aok: Thanks


----------

